# Fender loses senseless battle



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

remove self from forum


----------



## overdriver (Jul 24, 2008)

man thats like really old news where ya bin!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah..that's a bit old new..and in the wrong section..

and people snitch!..seriously?...in here?.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm not sure what your point is... the ruling refers only to the body outline. The Fender headstock shape is still trademarked as is the Fender name...

*edit* and yeah... old news...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Since there is one person in particular on this very forum that likes to complain to Fender about guys like me (thats right, Fender snitches on its snitches without shame) I thought this was fitting.


Did you get busted for using their trademarks?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I think there is a huge difference in copying the general style of a guitar (and selling it) and copying the NAME and selling it.

I cant slap a ferrari logo on my yugo, and sell it as a ferrari. 

Lots of fakes out there today. Its one thing to make one for yourself, but to sell them is kind of wrong, isnt it? I mean, if someone started selling guitar with my AC logo on them I would be slightly pi$$ed off.

I appreciate the fact that some want a "better" guitar than what the big guys offer, but still want the logo.

I would be proud to put my name on whatever I built - never mind giving the credit to Fender or Gibson, or...

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

to tired to argue


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

From what i understand...Fender does own the Headstock shape of the tele and Strat. Now take Nash for exemple, he was shut down for a while when using the fender logo. Now, since he buys his parts from Warmoth and another Fender Liscencee..he can make Strat or Tele style guitar and sell them..but with no logo on it. IF he was to MAKE them himself...he could'nt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

al3d said:


> From what i understand...Fender does own the Headstock shape of the tele and Strat. Now take Nash for exemple, he was shut down for a while when using the fender logo. Now, since he buys his parts from Warmoth and another Fender Liscencee..he can make Strat or Tele style guitar and sell them..but with no logo on it. IF he was to MAKE them himself...he could'nt.


That was my understanding as well. Warmouth pays a licensing fee to Fender to make necks with that headstock shape. Anyone who buys the neck from a licensed seller is exempted - you've been granted a license to that headstock shape in the course of buying it from an authorized parts reseller.

If you cut a headstock to match the Fender shape with out their permission you've violated the trademark they own.

Logos, of course, are always off limit.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

to tired to argue


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV, Nash himself told on an online internview...don't ask me where..i would'nt recall, that he had to shut down for a while..they CAN make you stop your activities..trust me on this, they have the lawer and money to do it. A simple letter of, don't laught, not sure how to spell this but i think it's called Cease and desease!...anyway, you know what i mean, He had to stop producing guitars with Fender logos on it.

NEVER would he have one that man...seriouly..it's FENDER trademark. NO WAY.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

I just dont have to time argue facts.


----------

